# Old unknown anadigit



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Review here :
Old sterile anadigi


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Black NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

And now, something completely different&#8230;

&#8230; *white NATO* ! ?


----------



## Txemizo (Apr 25, 2010)

Nice watch, reminds me of a certain Breitling


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Txemizo said:


> Nice watch, *reminds me of a certain Breitling*


Thanks Txemizo 

Well, the Aerospace is a bit similar&#8230; :think: 









(pic : thaiguy69)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit watch - rubber strap*


----------



## SHANE 1000 (Mar 28, 2006)

*Re: Anadigit watch - rubber strap*

Definitely has that Breitling look to it, Dial reminded me of the Emergency a bit.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Anadigit watch - rubber strap*



SHANE 1000 said:


> Definitely has that Breitling look to it, Dial reminded me of the Emergency a bit.


Agreed ;-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit watch - rally-type bracelet*

Same day, different strap&#8230; _Rally-type_ bracelet b-)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Old anadigit - Gold leather strap*



















Chronograph :



Countdown :



Timer :



Pace mode (from 30 to 160 by 5 steps increments)



On the wrist :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit • double-ridged strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit watch - leather strap*

On a _chestnut_ leather strap.


----------



## rhst1 (Mar 19, 2009)

*Re: Old anadigit - Gold leather strap*

Very nice. Any markings on the back?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Old anadigit - Gold leather strap*



rhst1 said:


> Very nice. Any markings on the back?


Thanks rhst1;

Yes, but nothing to brag about :-d







And the pics of the day&#8230;


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit • Mesh*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit • Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit • Sand NATO*


----------



## Eeeb (Jul 12, 2007)

*Re: Anadigit • Sand NATO*

Of the lot, this is my favorite band. Good match! (and a great thread!!)


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Anadigit • Sand NATO*



Eeeb said:


> Of the lot, this is my favorite band. Good match! (and a great thread!!)


Thanks for the kind words, Eeeb ! 

It's a new canvas strap from Timefactors :-!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit • Ukrainian Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit • Bund*


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Anadigit • Bund*

Did you ever figure out what it is?

And what the PACE mode is for?


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Re: Anadigit • Bund*



svorkoetter said:


> Did you ever figure out what it is?
> 
> And what the PACE mode is for?


Nope. And nope :-d

WUS member *DJW GB* has the exact same watch, with the "*ZEON*" brand on it

















@@@@@@ WRUW Thursday 30 January @@@@@@ - Page 10

I must say his is in _much better_ condition than my dad's :think:

And no about the _pace_&#8230; wonder what's it's used for :think:


----------



## svorkoetter (Dec 12, 2012)

*Re: Anadigit • Bund*

There appears to be a slight difference. Yours has compass markings both on the chapter ring and the bezel, and then minute markings on the outer edge of the bezel. The Zeon seems to only have minute markings, where yours has the compass markings.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Vintage 'AnaDigit' • Velcro*


----------



## arlslan ali (Sep 19, 2014)

*Re: Old anadigit - Gold leather strap*

WOW


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*80s' Anadigit • 'Velcro' strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit • Velcro*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Ana-Digit • Bund*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*AnaDigit • 'Velcro' strap*

































Battery change :


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*AnaDigit • 'Olive' nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*AnaDigit • "Speed-type" bracelet*


----------



## DarrelBarnes (Jun 15, 2017)

Nice looking!! I have bought my new quartz and have ordered a new one online recently..


----------



## DateJustAGuy (Jul 21, 2016)

Reno said:


> Review here :
> Old sterile anadigi


Looks very rugged and nice.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*AnaDigit • Gray 'Bond' strap*


----------



## dopuletz76 (Sep 4, 2017)

This beauty look very nice


----------



## Serkz (May 31, 2015)

Sweet piece. At a quick glance, thought it was the Breitling.


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

Good grief, how many pictures of the same watch......i take it you intend being buried with it?

I have a Pulsar Y960 compass watch as a beater but that beats it hands down. It looks like a Chinese copy / homage to the Breitling from years ago so will probably be very hard to find any info...worth a look though as it looks interesting.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Serkz said:


> Sweet piece. At a quick glance, thought it was the Breitling.





Carl.1 said:


> Good grief, how many pictures of the same watch......i take it you intend being buried with it?
> 
> I have a Pulsar Y960 compass watch as a beater but that beats it hands down. It looks like a Chinese copy / homage to the Breitling from years ago so will probably be very hard to find any info...worth a look though as it looks interesting.


Thanks guys ;-)

Yup. It's a bit of a Breitling _Airwolf_ or _Aerospace_ distant homage (there's nothing really similar in the Breitling line)&#8230;



















It belonged to my Dad ; can't remember if the watch goes back to the 80s' or 90s', but it sure isn't young anymore.

It was in a dreadful condition when my father gave it to me&#8230; after a good clean and a new battery, it's running perfectly fine again :-!

About the _many pics thing_&#8230; I know I take too many photos, but the thing is, I take new pictures each time I intend to wear a watch&#8230; so, _considering_, it's not that much ;-)


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

At least you have a camera, i really must replace mine, i am using old pictures and the ipad to take pictures....and mine are all a bit rubbish. Yours are very good.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Carl.1 said:


> At least you have a camera, i really must replace mine, i am using old pictures and the ipad to take pictures....and mine are all a bit rubbish. Yours are very good.


Thanks a lot mate.

I'm currently using a *FUJI* HS25 bridge camera (with a photo tent + 3 light sources & 'light' post-treatment, with Apple "Photos" software).


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit • Double ridge leather strap*


----------



## Carl.1 (Mar 27, 2006)

There is something about a worn watch that just keeps doing its thing.

Good pictures.


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Carl.1 said:


> There is something about a worn watch that just keeps doing its thing.
> 
> Good pictures.


Thanks Carl 

Yes, it sure has seen better days, but I guess it's adding character to it ;-)


----------



## lawtaxi (Feb 9, 2018)

A great piece by any measure!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit • Black & Gray nylon strap*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit • Leather NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Anadigit • Jubilee*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)




----------



## andmont_7 (Jul 15, 2020)

Beautiful piece!


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

Battery change. *Beige (+Red) NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Gold canvas*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Gray 'BOND' NATO*


----------



## Reno (Sep 23, 2008)

*Double ridge leather strap*


----------

